# Southern Arizona FT



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Any news on this trial? I have a dog running in the Open. 
Appreciate any news you have. 

Thanks!


----------



## Bodhi'sMom (Apr 25, 2015)

Any news on the Quals?


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Northern Skies said:


> Any news on this trial? I have a dog running in the Open.
> Appreciate any news you have.
> 
> Thanks!


I heard the Open did not finish today.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

The Amateur 1st series did not finish and has 3 dogs to run in the morning. Starts at 8:00.


----------



## dekellum (Sep 7, 2010)

Qual call backs for 4th Series in the morning are: 2,5,7,9,10,11,13,17


----------



## Northern Skies (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Darrell -
Do you know about the Open?

Lorraine - Gracie's Owner
(Retriever Club of Alaska)


----------



## speedy (Oct 24, 2005)

Amat callbacks to third series WB.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

AM Callbacks to 4th series: 14 dogs and starts with #3 at 8:00am

3, 15, 16, 19, 21, 24, 28, 31, 33, 37, 38, 40, 45, 50.

PARK IN THE BIG PARKING AREA JUST BEFORE ENTERING MAG7. WAIT FOR INSTRUCTIONS WHERE TO PARK ON THE PROPERTY.


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Open Callbacks to 4rh series: 20 dogs starts with #13

1,2,5,6,9,11,13,16,19,20,24,32,34,46,52,54,55,56,61,63


----------



## U.S. Labradors (Aug 20, 2005)

Qualifying Results:
1st: #7 Abe owner/handler Steve Babcock
2nd: #5 Honey owner/handler Paul Gilmore
3rd: #10 Hoodoo owner Daryl Kellum, handler Don Remien
4th: #9 Delilah owner/handler Peter Steinwald
RJ #13 Bohdi owners Merlyn Ahern, Steve Gorringe, handler Jim Gonia
Jams: 11, 17


----------



## Labs a mundo (Mar 20, 2009)

Congratulations to Joe and Bev Tecklenbourg on Bear's Open win! Way to go Bear!!


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS to 'DOVE' (Silver Creek's Angel in the Sky) and handler DON REMIEN and owner Leslie Luray for her 2nd place win in the OPEN..... and the rest of the RSR team. Great trial, way to go!!!!!


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Full Open Results

52Zaniri's Fire Bear QAA JH WC Joseph and Beverley TecklenborgJim Gonia (P1st54Silver Creek's Angel in The Sky Leslie LurayDon Remien/Don Remien (P2nd61FC AFC Valtor's Hayseed Kid Valerie MartinMike Taylor3rd16FC AFC Midnight Shooter III Pat & Debi NichollsPat Nicholls (A/Debi Nicholls (A4th5Waluke Stryder Freeman BoyettJim Gonia/Jim Gonia (PRes. Jam1Hells Canyon Ghost River Jezebel Nicole TaylorMike Taylor (P/Nicole Taylor (PJam2Ice Cold Juice Jeff GruberPatti Kiernan/Jeff Gruber (AJam6U.S. Miss America QAA Michael & Kareen TierneyMike TierneyJam9AFC Peace Maker George IbarraGeorge Ibarra (A)/Dan Inn (AJam11AFC Kirkwood's Blue Grade Lady Casey AdamsCasey Adams (AJam13Revitt Up High Octane QA2 Carol McWhorterPatti Kiernan/Carol McWhorter (AJam20Wham's Snack Attack Robin ChristensenDon Remien/Robin Christensen (AJam24PJ'S Brackett Creek Cache MH Eugene SolomonPatti Kiernan/Patti KiernanJam32FC AFC FC/AFC Rockliffs Justdoit Paul and Sally FosterPaul Foster (AJam55Applewood`s Bow Rider At Sealion MH QAA AX AXJ CDX MNH RE Wendy PenningtonWendy Pennington (AJam56Justin Time Elise Judith PondPatti KiernanJam63Browns Lake Retro Lightening Strike Ron ReitzDon RemienJam


----------



## Peter Balzer (Mar 15, 2014)

Full Amateur Results

19AFC Suncrest Winter Rye Arnold & Linda ErwinLinda .Erwin1st45FC AFC Wood River's Mr Big Bill and Gay FruehlingBill Fruehling2nd3AFTCH FTCH Foxhall's Promise Keeper Chris AllaireChris Allaire (A3rd24Pacific Cruiser QAA Randi JohannisRandi Johannis (A4th31AFC AFTCH BAYPOINTS THOUSAND FATHOM EDGE PETER MUURSEPPPeter Muursepp (ARes. Jam15FC Knockout Punch II Ginger CopeJim Cope (AJam16Bring It On Cynthia TallmanCynthia Tallman (AJam21FC AFC FC/AFC Rockliffs Choppers Chipper Sally FosterSally Foster AJam28Arnolds Burly Skidmark QA2 rick arnoldRick Arnold (AJam33Delilahs Addicted to Mishief Peter SteinwaldPeter Steinwald (A/Peter D SteinwaldJam37Granite Peak's Causing a Ruckus Mary PetersonMary Peterson (AJam40U.S. Miss America QAA Michael & Kareen TierneyMike TierneyJam


----------

